# Guilty Pleasure



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sure I am not the only one like this, so here goes.

One of the things I love about my Kindle is I can be reading a trashy romance novel, and no one can tell that I'm not reading Charles Dickens because there is no book cover with some drop-dead gorgeous hunk on it.  I don't make a steady diet of these, but I do enjoy one now and then and I am somewhat embarrassed to admit it.

So, when I am in the mood, give me a good bodice-ripper on my Kindle, some chocolate and a comfy chair and I am in heaven.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If the centerfolds would just display in color…


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah I have to admit that I love that I can read my Laurell K Hamilton books without ppl knowing I am reading pure smut (even tho I do wish there was a little more action and less sex).  I can't seem to give those books up, to invested in the characters lol.  

Also... I love reading children's books as well, I am planning on the Lemony Snicket books next.  Sometimes I feel old having someone know I am reading a book for an 8 year old lol.  Feh, I was not the only adult reading Harry Potter, or re-reading Charlotte's Web.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> So, when I am in the mood, give me a good bodice-ripper on my Kindle, some chocolate and a comfy chair and I am in heaven.


Oh, I needed a really good *laugh* this morning and you sure provided one for me! So true....I'm with you!

The Great Kindle Koverup. You naughty Kindler.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I always used a book cover no matter what I was reading (pre-Kindle) just to avoid passers by with their lengthy interrogations and spoilers (mostly in the summer at the beach).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Hilarious.  It's like being a spy, but without the possibility of having to defuse a bomb.


~robin


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> I always used a book cover no matter what I was reading (pre-Kindle) just to avoid passers by with their lengthy interrogations and spoilers (mostly in the summer at the beach).


I thought that I was the only one that this happened to! I was reading a book by the pool this summer when we were on vacation and some random lady actually came up and said, "I loved that book! Don't you just love how the writer gets them together in the end after blah, blah, blah happens?!?"

I was totally flabbergasted...thanks lady, since I haven't reached the end yet obviously.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw, I am so with you! I have been on a tear for the past few months, reading books that have "headless six-pack abs" all over the cover. I am so glad I can just read them anywhere, anonymously, and no one knows!

And diva, I can't believe someone came up to you on the beach and spoiled the ending! LOL. I would have been fit to be tied!

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> tlshaw, I am so with you! I have been on a tear for the past few months, reading books that have "headless six-pack abs" all over the cover.


Leslie -- Are the "six-pack abs" really headless or do they have Hugh Jackman's face?  Fess up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> Leslie -- Are the "six-pack abs" really headless or do they have Hugh Jackman's face?  Fess up.


In my mind's eye they have Hugh's face but on the cover they are truly headless (and really, the covers are dreadful. The stories inside are so much better).

I put a bunch of links for 19th century historicals over on your thread in the book corner, btw.

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I had no idea what I was starting with this post. Glad to see I'm not alone.

Leslie,
I will have to check out the links for the 19th century historicals - those are usually the best.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I had no idea what I was starting with this post. Glad to see I'm not alone.
> 
> Leslie,
> I will have to check out the links for the 19th century historicals - those are usually the best.


Like I said on the other thread, I have been on a tear with these books the past few months--devouring them like potato chips! And I am so happy because they've all been SO GOOD.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, so I think I need to kick my mom and daughter off my account so I can read these too.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I work for a university, so I have off all next week, and my grad school classes don't start back until Jan. 19.

Boy, since I will be home with no homework, and my husband and daughter will both be working, I think I will have lots of time to indulge my guilty pleasure. Better start checking out those links.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In my mind's eye they have Hugh's face but on the cover they are truly headless (and really, the covers are dreadful. The stories inside are so much better).
> 
> I put a bunch of links for 19th century historicals over on your thread in the book corner, btw.
> 
> L


L -- Don't get me going about Hugh *pant* BTW, have you seen the movie Deception? 

And yes, I did see the great list of 19th century historicals you reposted in the other thread...thanks again! I've been busy looking them up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> L -- Don't get me going about Hugh *pant* BTW, have you seen the movie Deception?


Yes, I am one of the 43 people in the US who saw it in the theater. I saw it on opening day because I had a strong suspicion it wouldn't be around for too long. I was right! LOL



> And yes, I did see the great list of 19th century historicals you reposted in the other thread...thanks again! I've been busy looking them up.


Like I said over there, *Standish* is print only right now, so if you actually wanted to buy a paper book, that might be a good one to start with.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ahh, the anonymity of a Kindle. It's all good until you show it to somebody and the last book you read was erotica, or they come across your stash of trashy vampire novels, or the sheer glut of m/m stories (or is that just me and Leslie?) you have stored on there?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Ahh, the anonymity of a Kindle. It's all good until you show it to somebody and the last book you read was erotica, or they come across your stash of trashy vampire novels, or the sheer glut of m/m stories (or is that just me and Leslie?) you have stored on there?


I'm working on converting a few of the folks around here....  

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its embarassing when your uncle going through your kindle at a family christmas party and reads off my list of books that include titles like: Incubus Dreams, Dark Resurrection, A Gardian's Possession, Lady Chatterley's Lover, Only The Neck Down, Six Bad Things, Swallowing Darkness, Untamed, Women in Love, your Heart belongs to me


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm, I've actually never read a bodice-ripper, but it's starting to look intriguing.  And having a Kindle is certainly the perfect excuse!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, confession time...  

When I got the email from Amazon listing the new magazines that were available for the Kindle, I downloaded a sample and kinda forgot about it. Last night when a friend (male) at church wanted to see my kindle there on the front page was a sample of "Real Sex for Real Women."  I sure was glad that my Kindle had one of those *accidental* page turns! I would have died of embarrassment!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Essensia:
A bodice-ripper is a romance novel, usually historical, with sex and (usually) a plot.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Believe it or not, I get to indulge tonight. Supper is over, the kitchen is cleaned, Husband is going to a meeting. I have 2 new trashy novels on Kindra, and my boss gave me some scotch balls and homemade fudge for Christmas. So, I am soon going to settle down for a nice evening. See all of you tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Believe it or not, I get to indulge tonight. Supper is over, the kitchen is cleaned, Husband is going to a meeting. I have 2 new trashy novels on Kindra, and my boss gave me some scotch balls and homemade fudge for Christmas. So, I am soon going to settle down for a nice evening. See all of you tomorrow.


Now that is a great night. Enjoy! See you in the Good Morning Thread.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Believe it or not, I get to indulge tonight. Supper is over, the kitchen is cleaned, Husband is going to a meeting. I have 2 new trashy novels on Kindra, and my boss gave me some scotch balls and homemade fudge for Christmas. So, I am soon going to settle down for a nice evening. See all of you tomorrow.


Have a Kindleicious evening!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Believe it or not, I get to indulge tonight. Supper is over, the kitchen is cleaned, Husband is going to a meeting. I have 2 new trashy novels on Kindra, and my boss gave me some scotch balls and homemade fudge for Christmas. So, I am soon going to settle down for a nice evening. See all of you tomorrow.


See you tomorrow tls! Enjoy!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Believe it or not, I get to indulge tonight. Supper is over, the kitchen is cleaned, Husband is going to a meeting. I have 2 new trashy novels on Kindra, and my boss gave me some scotch balls and homemade fudge for Christmas. So, I am soon going to settle down for a nice evening. See all of you tomorrow.


tlshaw -- Is that a fireplace I hear roaring in the background? Yum. Sounds like a cozy night. Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Essensia:
> A bodice-ripper is a romance novel, usually historical, with sex and (usually) a plot.


Although the ones I like are probably more appropriately called codpiece rippers. LOL

But they do have lots of plot. I need a story to keep reading.

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Essensia:
> A bodice-ripper is a romance novel, usually historical, with sex and (usually) a plot.


Available at your local grocery store everywhere! Harlequin is a top publisher and there are all kinds.

Some books will approach sex very discreetly, others give a bit more detail, and then there are those that are quite explicit about what's going on. After reading a few [or asking here, I'm sure others will assist you], you will get to know which "lines" you are comfortable with.

I love reading these, they are very quick reads. And, there are some very good authors out there too.

My favorites are Christine Feehan's "Game" books [paranormal romance], Suzanne Brockman's Seal Team 10 books, Nalini Singh's "Psy" books [paranormal romance], and any of the Morgan Trayhern & Family/Morgan's Mercenaries books by Lindsay McKenna.

I also love good W/W books as well, what few remain that are good  Yes, Leslie, I have been following & your M/M recommendations with great interest & will purchase them 

Love this thread,

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> I also love good W/W books as well, what few remain that are good  Yes, Leslie, I have been following & your M/M recommendations with great interest & will purchase them


Great! Thanks...can't wait to hear what you think of them.



> Love this thread,
> 
> Marci


Me too!

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

L -- My dear grandmother, who was an avid reader, took to the occasional bodice-ripper well into her 80s.  She belonged to some sort of book exchange group and she'd read a paperback a day, whatever genre came her way through the group.  Once read, they'd initial the books and pass them on.  I fondly recall pulling up to her home and seeing her out on the front porch with a great book.  She always wanted to share the plot over a cup of tea.  She was one happy Grandma until the day she passed.  Boy, I miss her!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, so much for my great evening. Hubby's meeting got canceled and he keeps wanting to talk so I can't enjoy my book. I have to find some training out of state to send him to for a few nights.

He thinks I am ignoring him when I am reading. Well duh!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

tls -- Sometimes I wait until I near a slight snore *LOL*    

Seriously, try this (if you haven't already).  Does your DH have a favorite couch or better yet, double chair?  Go cuddle up with him and really get into chatting for a good bit.  Offer him a glass of wine or his favorite drink. After a while, I'm sure he won't mind if you bring your Kindle over and snuggle up at the same time.  

I think of it like this.  If my DH was upstairs on computer, but chose to bring the laptop down and snuggle up next to me, I would love it.  Just the company.  Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Well, so much for my great evening. Hubby's meeting got canceled and he keeps wanting to talk so I can't enjoy my book. I have to find some training out of state to send him to for a few nights.
> 
> He thinks I am ignoring him when I am reading. Well duh!


There must be a basketball game on TV or something he could watch....men!!!

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

libro said:


> Offer him a glass of wine or his favorite drink.


If this doesn't work, repeat step


----------



## Hannah (Dec 19, 2008)

I would never in a million years read Lara Santiago novels out _in public_, with a regular paper book. ..on the Kindle it's *HEAVEN*!! At the local coffeeplace I often wonder if people notice my face flushing during the good parts Yikes! The only downside is when some well meaning person walks up and surprises me wanting to see my kindle in action. I have to quickly find a "safe" page.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Hannah and congrats on your first post! Glad you are here.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

<<----------scribbles titles furiously down on paper.  

I have two of these kinds of books on my kindle.  Though you'd never know it if I showed you my home page.  I messed with the mobi to re-title them "The Principles of Secondary Thermodynamics" and "Human Factors in Engineering Dynamics".  Just seeing them gives me a little chuckle.    I figure at some point someone will ask to see my Kindle, and I'm less likely to be flustered if someone asks about those subjects than "Risque Business" and "Tycoons Very Personal Assistant". LOL!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> <<----------scribbles titles furiously down on paper.
> 
> I have two of these kinds of books on my kindle. Though you'd never know it if I showed you my home page. I messed with the mobi to re-title them "The Principles of Secondary Thermodynamics" and "Human Factors in Engineering Dynamics". Just seeing them gives me a little chuckle.  I figure at some point someone will ask to see my Kindle, and I'm less likely to be flustered if someone asks about those subjects than "Risque Business" and "Tycoons Very Personal Assistant". LOL!!


LOL


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hannah said:


> I would never in a million years read Lara Santiago novels out _in public_, with a regular paper book. ..on the Kindle it's *HEAVEN*!! At the local coffeeplace I often wonder if people notice my face flushing during the good parts Yikes! The only downside is when some well meaning person walks up and surprises me wanting to see my kindle in action. I have to quickly find a "safe" page.


Hannah -

Welcome to Kindleboards! Very glad to have you here.

She had a good point, Kindlers. Just like there are specific screen savers people can use to hide the fact they've just been playing a game at work, perhaps the Kindle needs a "safe" to protect our contents LOL  Guess I will have to be aware enough to hit the home button whenever someone is curious... Most of my good stuff is buried in the back 

Dawn of Chaos, that's a good trick you've got!

Marci


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Hannah said:


> I would never in a million years read Lara Santiago novels out _in public_, with a regular paper book. ..on the Kindle it's *HEAVEN*!! At the local coffeeplace I often wonder if people notice my face flushing during the good parts Yikes! The only downside is when some well meaning person walks up and surprises me wanting to see my kindle in action. I have to quickly find a "safe" page.


There is no reason to feel guilty. They have never seen a Kindle. They don't know what you are doing. Just say, "just a second, let me bookmark my page." Then close your book. Go to your home page, show them your book list and open a safe book. It's not like you were caught trying to hide a Playgirl inside a Newsweek. They have no clue what you are reading.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There must be a basketball game on TV or something he could watch....men!!!


Ambien in a drink works quite well.

Steve


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> Well, so much for my great evening. Hubby's meeting got canceled and he keeps wanting to talk so I can't enjoy my book. I have to find some training out of state to send him to for a few nights


Too funny!! I thought my girlfriend and I were the only ones that concocted plans for our men to get them out of the house!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Hannah, welcome to Kindleboards! So glad to have you here and congrats on your first post!

Since this is the guilty pleasures thread I guess I can confess my most embarrassing Kindle moment. I was at the Free Clinic where I work per diem and one of the doctors wanted to see my Kindle. Right there, front and center was "Sandals and Sodomy." Not only that, but he said the title out loud so everyone else heard it! LOL. Somehow, with a totally straight face, I managed to say, "Yes, it's a history book about the warriors of the sacred band of Thebes." Then I quickly opened a copy of the New York Times and let him play with that.

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Good morning everyone. My evening ended up not being a total waste. Husband laid on the couch and went to sleep, so I did get to read after all, but it wasn't the same.

The only problem with cuddling up to him and reading, is that he enjoys the attention and is interested in more than talking.(boy am I glad he doesn't read these boards  ).

But I will remember the ambien in the coffee.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hannah said:


> I would never in a million years read Lara Santiago novels out _in public_, with a regular paper book. ..on the Kindle it's *HEAVEN*!! At the local coffeeplace I often wonder if people notice my face flushing during the good parts Yikes! The only downside is when some well meaning person walks up and surprises me wanting to see my kindle in action. I have to quickly find a "safe" page.


Welcome Hannah and congrats on your first post! Please go over to *The Intro/Welcome Boards* and tell us more about yourself. Where are you from, what type book do you enjoy, (other than guilty pleasures ) etc.? We all share a passion for reading and Kindling. Happy to have you here.

Linda


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Hannah, welcome to Kindleboards! So glad to have you here and congrats on your first post!
> 
> Since this is the guilty pleasures thread I guess I can confess my most embarrassing Kindle moment. I was at the Free Clinic where I work per diem and one of the doctors wanted to see my Kindle. Right there, front and center was "Sandals and Sodomy." Not only that, but he said the title out loud so everyone else heard it! LOL. Somehow, with a totally straight face, I managed to say, "Yes, it's a history book about the warriors of the sacred band of Thebes." Then I quickly opened a copy of the New York Times and let him play with that.
> 
> L


LOL Leslie you just put a smile on my face.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Marci said:


> I also love good W/W books as well, what few remain that are good  Yes, Leslie, I have been following & your M/M recommendations with great interest & will purchase them


You will have to give me some recommendations for good w/w books for the Kindle, if there are any!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> You will have to give me some recommendations for good w/w books for the Kindle, if there are any!


I know. That's a genre I have not been successful in finding books I enjoy, but I am always hopeful.

I find they tend towards vampires and shapeshifters, etc., which doesn't interest me.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I know. That's a genre I have not been successful in finding books I enjoy, but I am always hopeful.
> 
> I find they tend towards vampires and shapeshifters, etc., which doesn't interest me.
> 
> L


Well they interest me, so that's all good if anyone comes across any! Although I did read the sample for a book...I'll send it to you in PM.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

w/w?

wtheck?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> w/w?
> 
> wtheck?


 

I'm confused, too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> w/w?
> 
> wtheck?


w/w = woman/woman (as opposed to m/m = male/male)

I am more used to seeing f/f (for female).

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> w/w = woman/woman (as opposed to m/m = male/male)
> 
> I am more used to seeing f/f (for female).
> 
> L


Yes, I would have understood f/f.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL y'all! I like that kindle does not show the cover, but before kindle I had a book cover I used for all my books so no one assumed what I was reading. However if it was a bodice ripper, my friend would start laughing and tell everyone. I asked her how she knew. She said my face turns red when I hit a racy part.

So I guess for me it doesn't matter what the cover looks like if my embarrassed red face gives me away   !  so I'll still be reading those at home!

One of my favorite sieres for 'Gulity Pleaure' - other than Anita Blake   is The Fantasy Lover series.

theresam


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Who writes the Fantasy Lover series?

I was afraid my face would show what I was reading, but apparently not, since no one has mentioned it. But, I sympathize. Or, you could blame it on hot flashes


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

"Hot flashes" can substitute for a multitude of sins! LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm working on converting a few of the folks around here....
> 
> L


I downloaded a sample of Ransom. 

I've been reading trashy novels the past few days that I'd probably not read otherwise. I've been hesitant to buy any because my 14 yr old is soon to be on my account, but I figured that problem out and now have lots of new reading material.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I downloaded a sample of Ransom.
> 
> I've been reading trashy novels the past few days that I'd probably not read otherwise. I've been hesitant to buy any because my 14 yr old is soon to be on my account, but I figured that problem out and now have lots of new reading material.


Oh, excellent! I hope you like it. It has a sequel and the third book in the series is due out in January.

--> Lee (the author) should pay me a commission for all this free advertising she is getting.  But, seriously, I think it is a very good book. Good story, good writing and yes, it has the sex part, but I didn't think it was trashy.

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Who writes the Fantasy Lover series?
> 
> I was afraid my face would show what I was reading, but apparently not, since no one has mentioned it. But, I sympathize. Or, you could blame it on hot flashes


Sherrilyn Kenyon wrote the Dark Hunter Series. Fantasy Lover is the first one. It's not on kindle but some of the others are. I'm looking forward to finally getting some dirt on Acheron and it's on kindle.











I'd go with hot flash except they don't think I'm old enough and I"m always cold! Plus I'm 40 but look about 30 so no one believes I'm having hot flashes yet. Have to keep showing my id to prove my age. Not that Im complaining!!  

theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, excellent! I hope you like it. It has a sequel and the third book in the series is due out in January.
> 
> --> Lee (the author) should pay me a commission for all this free advertising she is getting.  But, seriously, I think it is a very good book. Good story, good writing and yes, it has the sex part, but I didn't think it was trashy.
> 
> L


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply it was trashy. I've read your reviews and it sounds like a really good book. I just wanted to let you know that I downloaded it. I'm also reading trashy stuff that up until this week, I've avoided. I hadn't wanted to download anything to my Kindle that I didn't want my daughter to read. Like you, I've been devouring them like potato chips. I started with the free book by Maya Banks a couple of days ago and just kept going.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply it was trashy. I've read your reviews and it sounds like a really good book. I just wanted to let you know that I downloaded it. I'm also reading trashy stuff that up until this week, I've avoided. I hadn't wanted to download anything to my Kindle that I didn't want my daughter to read. Like you, I've been devouring them like potato chips. I started with the free book by Maya Banks a couple of days ago and just kept going.


Oh, no, I didn't think you were saying it was trashy. I was speaking more generically. People just call the whole romance genre "trashy" in a very general way, which sort of implies that people who read romance are somehow not "literate" or "cultured" readers. When you consider how many zillion dollars romance books make for their publishers, you'd think they'd speak more highly of us. That's what I meant (if that makes any sense!).

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I downloaded a sample of Ransom.
> 
> I've been reading trashy novels the past few days that I'd probably not read otherwise. I've been hesitant to buy any because my 14 yr old is soon to be on my account, but I figured that problem out and now have lots of new reading material.


I am reading Ransom and enjoying it. Hope to have more Kindle time tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, no, I didn't think you were saying it was trashy. I was speaking more generically. People just call the whole romance genre "trashy" in a very general way, which sort of implies that people who read romance are somehow not "literate" or "cultured" readers. When you consider how many zillion dollars romance books make for their publishers, you'd think they'd speak more highly of us. That's what I meant (if that makes any sense!).
> 
> L


It makes perfect sense and I completely agree with you. My i know people that would classify Outlander as a trashy novel 

I would certainly classify what I've been reading as trashy though (and that's not a bad thing!  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's another romance that I just posted over on the recommendations thread, but I'll add it here for all my guilty pleasure reading friends.

Here's another in my ongoing string of m/m love stories! *Lessons in Love *by Charlie Cochrane. This one was very sweet and very chaste. If you've never read a m/m story but are curious, this might be a good one to start with. The "juicy bits" are not overwhelming in number (in other words, the story does have a plot!) and are written in a loving and beautiful way. I enjoyed this story and am happy to recommend it to my Kindleboards friends.











You can read a nice review of the book here.

PS...I just realized you can't purchase Lessons in Love yet, but I suspect that will change within the next 24 hours or so. I actually bought my copy direct from the publisher and it worked fine on my Kindle. But just give the Amazon link a little bit of time. I don't think it will take too long.

PPS, Here's the publisher link if you are really impatient (like me). You will need to transfer the file with the USB cable, or email it to your Kindle. http://www.lindenbayromance.com/product-lessonsinlove-7242-145.html


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, this plays into my own bit of daily hypocrisy.

When I ride the subway or bus, I like to see what other people are reading - but I don't like them to see what I'm reading.

Now that I have a Kindle and most others I see don't, that problem is solved!  

You can't tell if I'm reading a book on particle physics or Valerie Bertinelli's  autobiography!

Sweet!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwb said:


> You can't tell if I'm reading a book on particle physics or Valerie Bertinelli's autobiography!
> 
> Sweet!


VB's autobiography was one of the very first samples I downloaded to my Kindle. I enjoyed it, but not enough to buy the book.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping this thread so I can point one of our new members to it...she is looking for some romance suggestions and I knew we had a bunch in this thread.

L


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

I searched and didn't find Kelley Armstrong on anyone's list of romance/paranormal...witches, werewolves, etc. great fun...she has a women of otherworld series...I think it's on #9 now...she also has a young adult series that started the Summoning http://www.amazon.com/Summoning-Darkest-Powers-Book/dp/B0017T0BXO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230343997&sr=1-5...my 18 year old niece loves it and can't wait for the next one...i'm also waiting for it.
First book of her Otherworld Serieshttp://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Women-Otherworld-Book-1/dp/B000PDYVS4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230343606&sr=1-3

(I think I need to read up on how to add pictures/links...I'm pretty low tech about computer/website stuff)


----------



## erinys (Dec 27, 2008)

My guilty pleasure books aer one reason I like my Kindle. I just couldn't bring myself to take so-called "trashy" romance novels to work before. Another thing I like is that no one can tell how much I've read during work. I work the overnight shift in a hospital lab - it's either really busy or really slow or both. I can read through books pretty quickly. I always had to be careful preKindle because slower readers(most of my co-workers ) would make assumptions about how busy the nightshift was based on how long they *thought* it took me to read. Now I don't have to worry - and I can actually read more since the worst that will happen if we get busy is the Kindle will put up screensaver. Beats hunting through my book or magazine for the page that got lost when I put the book down quickly to handle whatever specimens came in.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Erin, welcome! You seem new...glad to have you here!

Go write an intro post (if you haven't done so already) over on the welcome and introductions board. Make yourself at home.

L


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread! It fits me to a T!  I have samples of many of these authors on my Kindle, and have read some of them. So many books, so little time!

Like so many of you, I love being able to read these types of books on my Kindle so my boys can't see the covers. LOL. My problem now is that sometimes I'll catch them casually reading over my shoulder. I have to be VERY careful now that they aren't around when I read these books.  Don't need to start their education early! ACK!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If the centerfolds would just display in color&#8230;


*LMAO Jeff!

I have been reading genres that I wouldn't normally read before Jinx came along but I do enjoy a good trashy romance now and then to break heavier reading up. Sometimes I'm not in the mood to "think" while reading so "light" books are a good way for me to get back onto the concentration trail 

Going back to Maiden Flight which was free a few months ago and I know many did not read it because of the menage sections...putting those scenes aside which were rather graphic, I did enjoy the premise of the quick read which is what kept me reading the entire series. As the series progressed, the scenes weren't as prevalent but I did discover that I do enjoy the Fantasy genre to an extent.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Hannah, welcome to Kindleboards! So glad to have you here and congrats on your first post!
> 
> Since this is the guilty pleasures thread I guess I can confess my most embarrassing Kindle moment. I was at the Free Clinic where I work per diem and one of the doctors wanted to see my Kindle. Right there, front and center was "Sandals and Sodomy." Not only that, but he said the title out loud so everyone else heard it! LOL. Somehow, with a totally straight face, I managed to say, "Yes, it's a history book about the warriors of the sacred band of Thebes." Then I quickly opened a copy of the New York Times and let him play with that.
> 
> L


*LMAO Leslie!!! What about that Happy Condom book?? At least I think that was the title but I remember we all had a good chuckle at your expense 

Welcome aboard Hannah!*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> If the centerfolds would just display in color&#8230;


That's no good. Then you'd have to hold the kindle sideways, and it would just be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO Leslie!!! What about that Happy Condom book?? At least I think that was the title but I remember we all had a good chuckle at your expense
> 
> Welcome aboard Hannah!*


You mean *The Humble Little Condom, A History*? That was the last DTB I bought, for scientific research. I still haven't written up the report, yet. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You mean *The Humble Little Condom, A History*? That was the last DTB I bought, for scientific research. I still haven't written up the report, yet. Maybe this weekend!


*LMAO, that's the one....I guess the "Humble" Little Condom would eventually be a "happy" one, eh? *


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You mean *The Humble Little Condom, A History*? That was the last DTB I bought, for scientific research. I still haven't written up the report, yet. Maybe this weekend!


Research, research, research. All this damn research.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Research, research, research. All this damn research.


We're a studious bunch. You should've seen the textiles discussion on the Australia thread. Talk about erudite! 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO, that's the one....I guess the "Humble" Little Condom would eventually be a "happy" one, eh? *


Hee hee hee...very good, Chynared...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hee hee hee...very good, Chynared...


*Thank you...I do have my moments *


----------



## LaurenC (Dec 28, 2008)

Not so much a guilty pleasure, but I love that no one can see what I'm reading so that I can tell as much information about a book I'm as I want to.  I was reading Nineteen Minutes by Jodi Picoult last spring semester (pre-Kindle) and left my book in my friend's car.  He then left it with one of his friends who I know through classes but not so well.  When he handed the book to me (which the cover is two people holding hands) he says something along the lines of "that looks like a nice happy book."  My response was "actually, it's about a high school shooting."  He looked at me and says "oh, well I guess not."  Then all I could really do was take the book, say thanks and walk away.  Now, someone can see me reading and ask about the book and I can just tell them what I want to.  Much easier.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I thought that I was the only one that this happened to! I was reading a book by the pool this summer when we were on vacation and some random lady actually came up and said, "I loved that book! Don't you just love how the writer gets them together in the end after blah, blah, blah happens?!?"


quiltingdiva257: 
I've covered all my reads for most of my life dating back to grade school. I was in almost to the end of this thick book and this punk brat Timothy (surprised he could even read) spoiled a book for me and that was that. At first I would make a cover out of a plain brown paper bag; then I started getting fancy and in high school (ages ago) bought my first leather book cover. I can't stand blabbermouths and nosebags.


----------

